# Brick Breaking... Concentrate!



## MA-Caver (Sep 11, 2008)

Remember to concentrate, concentrate... 
[yt]diUFxomV0VU[/yt]

My question is... yeah, but did he break the brick that he hit?? :lol:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Swing!... and a miss. 

When I studied kempo we did a demo which included a couple of brown belts breaking 5 bricks.  One of them lined up, "concentrated", and used a heel palm strike.  Trouble was her heel palm came in at an angle instead of straight down.  She broke most of her bricks but took off several layers of skin from her palm.  To her credit, she snapped a bow to the crowd, waited til it was time to leave the stage and THEN cussed up a blue streak out of hearing of the audience.


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ooooh! Poor guy. I feel kinda bad for laughing. Just a little :uhyeah:. 

I don't mean to steal your thread, MA-Caver, but I wanted to share this. 

It's an anti-drug video.  I was the only one in a room of 20 who laughed out loud (besides our UPL certification instructor).  I then found out she was a ma practioner and reasoned that was why we both found it so funny.  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6755604926497614673


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 11, 2008)

tkd75 said:


> Ooooh! Poor guy. I feel kinda bad for laughing. Just a little :uhyeah:.
> 
> I don't mean to steal your thread, MA-Caver, but I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


No not at all, in fact this would be a good thread to show messed up breaking vids. 

I laughed for BOTH reasons... :lfao: especially the "who's behind me!!!" move he (belatedly) makes.


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 11, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I laughed for BOTH reasons... :lfao: especially the "who's behind me!!!" move he (belatedly) makes.


 
I don't even have to watch it again to laugh.  Just reading that sentence cracks me up!  Gotta keep it down, the kid is trying to sleep.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

You know that guy


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

You know that guy  later that night


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to post again, but to think, this is what I was terrified of the last time I broke concrete!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2008)

If you fail always try again except when you miss everything.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 9, 2008)

you know, i had to break 5 blocks at a bb graduation the other night and I was SOO thinking about this, especially with everybody watching. Thank god mine went a little better


----------

